
World's First Bitcoin Marketplace for Digital Goods - coinmall
http://www.coindesk.com/press-releases/press-release-introducing-worlds-first-bitcoin-marketplace-digital-goods/#
======
herbst
Its not worlds first. By far not. That gives a bad taste for reading the rest

~~~
coinmall
Sorry about that, could you tell me the name of another bitcoin marketplace
exclusively for digital goods?

~~~
herbst
Sorry for the late response. But alone fiverr fits this vague description

~~~
coinmall
Fiverr does not pay out its vendors in Bitcoin, nor does it refund the
customer in Bitcoin, so unfortunately it does not fit the description of a
Bitcoin marketplace.

